# Pregnant Goat needs de-worming/copper



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, so I purchased a doe that had been cidr'ed. We pulled the gave the injection and put her with our buck, that was in June. However, it appears she now needs to be wormed. She just isn't holding her weight like the other does and her coat is coarser and now patchy. 

I am wondering if this sounds like a copper deficiency or a worming issue. If it is worming, is safe to de-worm her now, she would be two months along at this point. If it is copper, other than feed, is there a supplement I can buy at TSC or do I need to have the vet out?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does she have a fish tale? Does she have a red tinge to her color where she she should be black? (The ladder is if she has black on her) If she does have a copper deficiency and a worm load... I would worm her first, and then copper bolus her in about a week. Then do worming if needed on week 3. The only wormer that I know that shouldn't be used on pregnant animals is valbason (?) I normally use the positive pellets for my does...., but depending on her worm load you may need to a stronger one... You can order copper boluses at Jeffers supply.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First get a fecal done, that way you will know what to treat for. Get it for worms and cocci.

With copper deficiency, you will see a fishtail. Or hair off color.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can worm and do copper while pregnant. You just have to be careful which wormer you use. Valbazen and Ivomec Plus are the ones you want to avoid.

Get a fecal done first so you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

I am sorry, what is a "fish tale"?

I was trying to figure out which it was, copper deficiency or worms. I do not know for sure. I will have the vet do a fecal on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Picture a fishtail on the end area of a goats tail.
It is bald in the mid section of the tail and the hair that remains, appears like a fishtail


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, would a fish tale be indicative of worms or copper deficiency?


----------



## kris2you (Jul 29, 2013)

A copper deficiency.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If I understand correctly, that sometimes their system can be so copper deficient like my girl their systems can't fight worm loads... I know with my girl after the copper bolus she came around in good shape, and I wormed her a couple weeks later and she's 95% percent better.. Even though I wormed her before, it really didn't do much good until the copper got in there... It makes sense, that is what I was told anyway, but not sure if it's accurate


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You are correct Janeen128 : ) Giving copper bolus does help with worm load...
here is a very good article on Copper deficiency 
http://www.saanendoah.com/copper1.html


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> You are correct Janeen128 : ) Giving copper bolus does help with worm load...
> here is a very good article on Copper deficiency
> http://www.saanendoah.com/copper1.html


Cool! Very informative article


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes it is true.


----------

